

Show HN: Really simple referral platform for Internet businesses - DavidZhangToGo
https://tigervine.com/

======
SABmore
Great. I've been looking for something simple like this to implement in my
SaaS product. I'll give it a spin tonight.

~~~
DavidZhangToGo
sweet! let me know at dzz0615(at)gmail(dot)com if you need anything!

